# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Απώλεια, Πένθος >  ΥΠΟΦΕΡΩ

## ΕΓΚΛΩΒΙΣΜΕΝΗ

Γεια σας παιδια εχω πολυ καιρο να γραψω ο λογος οτι με πηρε τελειως απο κατω.Δεν αντεχω αλλο δεν βρησκω νοημα στη ζωη μου ειναι σαν να πεθανα και γω.Δεν με παρηγορει τιποτα κανενας λογος κανενας γιατρος.Αν μου το ελεγαν παλια δεν θα πιστευα οτι ανθρωπος μπορει να φτασει σε τετοιο σημειο.Εχασα οτι κουραγιο μπορει να ειχα και νοιωθω αδυναμη φοβισμενη με τα παντα.Δεν γυριζει το μυαλο δεν μπορει να παει παρακατω.Η μοναξια και το κενο ειναι αφορητα.Εχω κρισεις πανικου συνεχως και δεν υπαρχει λεπτο ηρεμιας 5 μηνες τωρα.Ας μου πει καποιος που εχασε συντροφο πως γυρναει ολο αυτο.Δεν υπαρχουν συνταγες το ξερω αλλα εγω δεν μπορω με τιποτα να το παλεψω και μου εχει γινει εμμονη οτι θα ειναι ετσι για οσο ζω.Δε μπορω να βρεθω στο δρομο δεν μπορω το σπιτι δεν μπορω να εναρμονιστω με το περιβαλλον και ωρες ωρες νομιζω οτι χανω τα λογικα μου.Υποφερω παιδια παρα πολυ.Τα λογια των φιλων ειναι λογια ειναι ξενος πονος μονο καποιος καποια που το εχει βιωσει μπορει να με καταλαβει.

----------


## pavlina

Γεια σου πριν 3 χρονια ειχα περασει κι εγω μια παρομοια κατασταση συν οτι σκεφτομουν την αυτοκτονια...δεν θελω να το θυμαμαι απλα κι εγω τοτε πιστευα οτι ετσι θα ηταν για μενα αλλα δεν ειναι ετσι με την βοηθεια του γιατρου μου ξαι την ξαταλληλη φαρμακευτικη αγωγη το ξεπερασα

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

........................................

----------


## easy

...........

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

Έλα βρε Ασπασία! Που ήσουνα βρε καλή μου και ανησύχησα; Και δεν μπορώ ούτε π.μ. να σου στείλω, πρέπει να συμπληρώσεις νομίζω 50 μηνύματα.
Βρε παιδιά, καλά τα λέτε αλλά εδώ τα προβλήματα που προέκυψαν μετά το θάνατο του συζύγου είναι πολλά και διαφορετικά. Καταρχάς, το συναισθηματικό, μετά το γεγονός οτι έφυγε και έμειναν πίσω σοβαρές εκκρεμότητες οικονομικές και επαγγελματικές. Τέλος, γίνεται μεγάλη ανακατάταξη στις σχέσεις μεταξύ των μελών της οικογένειας, μιας και τα παιδιά δεν είναι μικρά και αυτό πολλές φορές δημιουργεί μεγάλο άγχος και προστριβές. Τί να πρωτομαζέψεις; Τί να πρωτοσκεφτείς; Όλα ένα κουβάρι χωρίς τέλος.Δεν είναι απλό το θέμα, είναι πολύ δύσκολα τα πράγματα . Και ναι, όλοι έχουμε έναν εγωισμό που θέλει συμμαζεμα αλλά σε τέτοιες καταστάσεις δεν έχεις το περιθώριο, την ψυχραιμία και την ηρεμία για ασκήσεις ταπεινότητας και αυτοβελτίωσης. Είναι πολυτέλεια, αφού δεν μπορείς να συμμαζέψεις καν τις σκέψεις σου. ..

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

Ασπασία προσπάθησε να ξεκουράζεις λίγο το μυαλό σου, αν μπορείς για κάποιες στιγμές της ημέρας να μην σκέφτεσαι. Εγώ μετά το θάνατο της μαμάς μου, με τα προβλήματα που προέκυψαν σκεφτόμουν πρωί βράδυ , με αποτέλεσμα να χάσω κάτι από την ικανότητα της μνήμης μου.

----------


## easy

...........

----------


## ΕΓΚΛΩΒΙΣΜΕΝΗ

Κασσανδρα και γω σε σκεφτομαι ξερεις ολη την ιστορια απ την αρχη και ετσι που τα λες ετσι ειναι .Ποιος εγωισμος εγω δεν μπορω να σταθω πια με εχει παρει απο κατω η καταθληψη και παλευω με δρακους καθε μερα.Εχω αδειασει απο μεσα μου Κασσανδρα αυτο τα λεει ολα.Εγινα φαντασμα του εαυτου μου μακαρι να μπορουσα να επικοινωνουσα μαζι σου εχω χασει παρα πολλα απο τον εαυτο μου σχεδον ολα.Δεχομαι ολες τις αποψεις αλλα εσυ που ξερεις το θεμα καταλαβαινεις την εκταση του πραγματος.Οταν μπορεσουμε ξανα να αλλαξουμε πμ θα χαρω να τα πουμε γιατι τα βασανα δεν σταματουν ειναι μη γινει η αρχη

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

παντως οσο παλευεις με δρακους δεν εχω ιδεα πως θα συνενοηθουμε..  :Confused:

----------


## Deleted-member250416

Ασπασία μου δες αυτά.
http://www.mazi.org.gr/Διπολική-διατ...εισόδιο
http://www.mazi.org.gr/Κατάθλιψη/Τύποι-κατάθλιψης

Εκεί που λέει πένθος. Συνήθως δεν προτείνω ειδικό και πόσο μάλλον χάπια αλλά δες πόσο καιρό σε ταλαιπωρεί και πώς νιώθεις... Έχεις και τα παιδιά σου που θέλουν να σε βλέπουν καλά και υποφέρουν και εκείνα και για τον μπαμπά που έφυγε αλλά και για την μαμά που είναι ακόμη ΕΔΩ αλλά υποφέρει τόσο. Δεν είναι κρίμα να σε βλέπουν έτσι; Δεν στα λέω για να σε φορτώσω ενοχές, είμαι σίγουρη πως ήδη θα νιώθεις αρκετές και ίσως και χωρίς πραγματικούς λόγους αλλά σε παρακαλώ, κάνε κάτι για να βοηθήσεις τον εαυτό σου...

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

εγω ακομα προσπαθω να καταλαβω με πιο τροπο μπορει να συνενοηθει κανεις με καπιον που δε μπορει να συμαζεψει τις σκεψεις του αν καταλαβαινει καπιος περισσοτερα ας με διαφωτισει... 
 :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## Hyperion

> εγω ακομα προσπαθω να καταλαβω με πιο τροπο μπορει να συνενοηθει κανεις με καπιον που δε μπορει να συμαζεψει τις σκεψεις του αν καταλαβαινει καπιος περισσοτερα ας με διαφωτισει...


Δεν μπορείς. 
Φίλη ΕΓΚΛΩΒΙΣΜΕΝΗ, καλύτερα να στραφείς σε έναν ψυχίατρο και να αρχίσεις την θεραπεία... Δεν χρειάζεσαι το φόρουμ, αλλά ΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΑ, δεν παίζουμε με τον ψυχισμό μας. Εάν σου προτείνει φάρμακο/α, ΚΑΝΤΟ. 
Είσαι σε επικύνδηνη κατάσταση, εάν εκτιμάς έστω και λίγο τους δικούς σου που άμα πάθεις κάτι εσύ, θα υποφέρουν, να πας σε έναν καλό ψυχίατρο. Θα γλυτώσεις και πόνο και πόνο από τους δικούς σου.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

μεχρι τωρα αυτο το εχω γραψει εγω εσυ κ καπιοι αλλοι κ της λες για μια ακομα φορα κατι που το εχουμε πει 500 φορες απο οτι φαινεται αυτος που δε χρειαζεται το φορουμ εισαι εσυ ο ιδιος αφου δεν οδηγει καπου το ολο σκεπτικο σου...
εσυ προφανως μπορεις να βρεις κ αλλες διαγνωσεις απο ψυχιατρους αλλα εμεις δε μπορουμε να σου προσφερουμε κατι σε αυτο αφου δεν ειμαστε γιατροι.

----------


## Hyperion

> μεχρι τωρα αυτο το εχω γραψει εγω εσυ κ καπιοι αλλοι κ της λες για μια ακομα φορα κατι που το εχουμε πει 500 φορες απο οτι φαινεται αυτος που δε χρειαζεται το φορουμ εισαι εσυ ο ιδιος αφου δεν οδηγει καπου το ολο σκεπτικο σου...
> εσυ προφανως μπορεις να βρεις κ αλλες διαγνωσεις απο ψυχιατρους αλλα εμεις δε μπορουμε να σου προσφερουμε κατι σε αυτο αφου δεν ειμαστε γιατροι.


Απαντάς με γενικότητες σε προσωπικό επίπεδο. Εγώ έθεσα το συναισθηματικό αλλά και λογικό επειχήρημα για τους ανθρώπους που αγαπάει. Για να πάρει δύναμη από εκεί. Αλλά η εμπάθεια σου ως προς κάποιον που σου έχει δηλώσει τη δική του ψυχική διαταραχή, κλείνει την σκέψη σου, όποτε μπορώ να σε χαρακτηρίσω κλειστόμυαλο.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

αυτο θα ηταν τιμη να με χαρακτηριζει καπιος ετσι που μετα απο διαγνωσεις ψυχιατρων δηλωνει τις ψχικες του διαταραχες κ εχει γραψει ολα αυτα στο φορουμ καποτε ειχα πει προσεξτε οσους βρισκομαι σε κοντρα στο φορουμ κ ιδου το αποτελεσμα για μια ακομα φορα επιβεβαιωθηκα,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,.
αμα με χαρακτηριζες ανοιχτομιαλο κ συμφωνουσαμε θα αρχιζα να ανυσιχω οτι κατι δε παει καλα με μενα.. 
τωρα να σε δω τι θα απαντησεις...

----------


## Hyperion

> αυτο θα ηταν τιμη να με χαρακτηριζει καπιος ετσι που μετα απο διαγνωσεις ψυχιατρων δηλωνει τις ψχικες του διαταραχες κ εχει γραψει ολα αυτα στο φορουμ καποτε ειχα πει προσεξτε οσους βρισκομαι σε κοντρα στο φορουμ κ ιδου το αποτελεσμα για μια ακομα φορα επιβεβαιωθηκα,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,.
> αμα με χαρακτηριζες ανοιχτομιαλο κ συμφωνουσαμε θα αρχιζα να ανυσιχω οτι κατι δε παει καλα με μενα.. 
> τωρα να σε δω τι θα απαντησεις...


1) Μάθε να γράφεις, μου βγήκαν τα μάτια. 
2) Η δική μου ψυχική διαταραχή έχει και πλεονεκτήματα, βλέπω αντικειμενικά τα πράγματα.
3) Σε ζηλεύω τόσο πολύ... Το μυαλό σου, οι σκέψεις σου... Τόσο γαλήνιο, όσο και η λιμνούλα που μένεις, τόσο γρήγορα συμπεράσματα... σπάνια το χρησιμοποιείς.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

δε ξερω αν το εχεις καταλαβει ακομα οτι σου μιλαω ακομα απλα για να μαθαινω τους ανθρωπους καλυτερα κ εκτος απο αυτο ειναι πραγματι τερας ψυχραιμιας..
βρισκομαι συγκεντρωμενος σε οτι πιστευω οτι χρειαζομαι κ ολα τα υπολυπα με κανουν πιο ψυχραιμο κ πιο οργανωμενο απο πριν...
αρα μη χανεις τα λαγια σου παντα αποφασιζω εγω για το πιον θα ακουσω οι υπολοιποι απλα με κανουν πιο οργανωμενο απο πριν....
εχεις ορεξη για να γραφεις βλεπω...  :Cool:

----------


## Hyperion

> δε ξερω αν το εχεις καταλαβει ακομα οτι σου μιλαω ακομα απλα για να μαθαινω τους ανθρωπους καλυτερα κ εκτος απο αυτο ειναι πραγματι τερας ψυχραιμιας..
> βρισκομαι συγκεντρωμενος σε *οτι* πιστευω *οτι* χρειαζομαι κ ολα τα *υπολυπα* με κανουν πιο ψυχραιμο κ πιο οργανωμενο απο πριν...
> αρα μη χανεις τα λαγια σου παντα αποφασιζω εγω για το *πιον* θα ακουσω οι υπολοιποι απλα με κανουν πιο οργανωμενο απο πριν....
> εχεις ορεξη για να γραφεις βλεπω...


1) *Μάθε να γράφεις, μου βγήκαν τα μάτια.* 
2) Σε ζηλεύω τόσο πολύ... Το μυαλό σου, οι σκέψεις σου... Τόσο γαλήνιο, όσο και η λιμνούλα που μένεις, τόσο γρήγορα συμπεράσματα... σπάνια το χρησιμοποιείς.

----------

